# Advanced Wishlist



## half.italian (Mar 11, 2006)

I've heard of this feature being available as an easter egg on earlier versions of the unit. Basically i just want to be able to record any 4 or 5 star movies and documentaries. Seems easy enough. Please let us filter our search results!


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

I'd love to see this implemented through the TiVo desktop, so we can have a decent interface that we can use with a keyboard and pulldowns. I always hear the difficulty that they won't let us have anything like that because they are "protecting our privacy" by not having that information go to the TiVo main server, but please. 

Set up an interface that lets us search on any of the fields that TiVo has in its memory, and let us do some basic Boolean searches, then transfer the wishlist criteria directly to the TiVo, and let it do the search with its information. Heck, let us have that functionality on the TiVo website if they can't figure out how to put it into the machine here at home.


----------

